# CÁC TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY ÉP KIỆN KIỂU NGANG



## Rotec Việt Nam (4/9/21)

- Máy ép kiện kiểu ngang thiết kế buộc dây tự động cho công suất lớn, hiệu quả cao phù hợp dây chuyền sản xuất yêu cầu năng suất lớn như các trạm xử lí rác, các nhà máy, các trạm ép giấy – phế liệu,…. Máy ép kiện kiểu ngang buộc dây tự động có tốc độ ép nhanh, dễ thao tác.
- Với kinh nghiệm hơn 15 năm trên thị trường Rotec Việt Nam xin giới thiệu đến quý khách hàng sản phẩm máy ép kiện kiểu ngang, máy ép phế liệu với các tính năng, ưu điểm và công dụng vượt trội do chúng tôi trực tiếp thiết kế và sản xuất.
*Tính năng nổi bật của máy ép kiện kiểu ngang của Rotec Việt Nam
1. Bộ nguồn thủy lực của máy ép kiện *
- Bộ nguồn thủy lực của máy ép thủy lực được tính toán và thiết kế, chế tạo cho từng loại vật liệu ép và kích thước kiện mà người sử dụng yêu cầu.
- Những linh kiện này đều có xuất xứ từ các nước EU hoặc G7. Vì vậy, luôn đảm bảo độ an toàn và độ tin cậy cho người sử dụng.
- Thùng dầu được thiết kế nhỏ gọn nhưng đảm bảo đủ dung tích dầu cho máy làm việc liên tục. Thiết kế của thùng dầu có két làm máy bằng nước giúp dầu được làm mát liên tục đảm bảo cho bộ nguồn thủy lực hoạt động luôn ổn định. Và không có hiện tượng nóng dầu, gây hư hỏng một số linh kiện thủy lực đi kèm.
- Bộ nguồn thủy lực của máy ép được sử dụng dầu thủy lực CN46 nên có độ nhớt rất ít thay đổi theo nhiệt độ, có tính lọc cao, tính mài mòn ưu việt, chống oxi hóa tốt. Đặc biệt là dễ sử dụng, dễ mua và thay thế ở ngoài thị trường.
*2. Xylanh thủy lực của máy ép kiện kiểu ngang* 
- Cũng như bộ nguồn thủy lực, xylanh thủy lực của máy cũng được tính toán, thiết kế và chế tạo cho từng loại vật liệu ép và kích thước kiện mà người sử dụng yêu cầu.
- Ống, cần thủy lực được chế tạo từ thép hợp kim có khả năng chịu mài mòn tốt, độ cứng cao, độ chính xác tuyệt đối. Phụ kiện này được Rotec VN nhập từ nước Italia.
- Các bộ phận của xylanh thủy lực được kiên kết chặt chẽ với nhau. Nhằm đảm bảo độ kín khít không có hiện tượng chảy dầu và chịu được nhiệt độ cao.
*3. Khung máy và bàn ép động*
- Khung máy và bàn ép động của máy ép thủy lực được thiết kế chế tạo phù hợp với chất liệu ép và yêu cầu về kích thước kiện của người sử dụng. Khung máy và bàn ép được chế tạo từ vật liệt là thép SS400 nên có kết cấu vững chắc. Bàn ép sẽ có các rãnh để luồn dây qua, sau khi ép bàn ép động sẽ ép chặt lại. Sau đó, thực hiện thao tác buộc dây để kiện được thon và gọn với kích thước như yêu cầu.
*4. Cơ cấu buộc kiện sau ép*
Có 2 công nghệ buộc dây: buộc dây thủ công và buộc dây tự động.
*- Cơ cấu buộc kiện thủ công*
Rác được ép thành kiện rác với kích thước phù hợp thì người vận hành tiến hành ép giữ kiện rác. Sau đó tiến hành luồn dây qua các rãnh của buồng ép và buộc kiện thủ công. Tùy vào kích thước kiện và rác mà phân bố số lượng dây phù hợp. Với công nghệ này, chi phí rẻ và phù hợp với năng suất nhỏ.
*- Cơ cấu buộc kiện tự động*
Khi ép xong thành kiện rác với kích thước phù hợp, máy ép tự động ép giữ kiện rác. Sau đó người vận hành chỉ cần ấn nút thì cơ cấu buộc dây tự động của máy sẽ tiến hành luồn dây và buộc xoắn dây. Tùy vào kích thước kiện và rác mà phân bố số lượng dây phù hợp. Với công nghệ này, máy tự động hoàn toàn và phù hợp với năng suất lớn.
*6. Cửa nạp liệu của máy ép kiện*
Cửa nạp liệu được chế tạo bằng thép SS400, nên rất vững chắc và độ bền cao. Cửa nạp liệu được sử dụng để cấp liệu vào trong máy để ép. Ngoài ra, cửa nạp sẽ là chỗ quan sát giúp người vận hành đánh giá được hoạt động của máy. Đồng thời, nhìn thấy được liệu đã được rải đều chưa đảm bảo quá trình ép đạt hiệu quả nhất.
*7. Tủ điều khiển của máy ép kiện kiểu ngang*
- Tủ điều khiển máy ép thủy lực với các linh kiện điện tử được nhập khẩu từ các nước G7. Giúp đảm bảo độ an toàn, tin cậy và chính xác cao.
- Tủ điều khiển được thiết kế nhiều cấp an toàn nhằm đảm bảo quá trình chạy máy ổn định. Và bảo vệ an toàn tối đa chạy động cơ, bơm thủy lực…
- Tủ điều khiển có chức năng tự động đảo chiều ép của xylanh, để tránh kẹt và quá tải.
*=>*Nếu có quý khách nhu cầu về sản phẩm, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi tại địa chỉ Công Ty TNHH Rotec Việt Nam | Cung cấp máy cơ khí chất lượng cao để được tư vấn sớm nhất.
                                                                                                                                                                    Nguồn: Marketing Rotec Việt Nam
--------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0866.476.268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268 
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: vothanhviet@rotec.com.vn
#mayepgiay #mayepgiaybiacarton #mayepphelieu #mayeprac
#mayepkiendung #mayepkientudong #mayepgiaytudong #mayepkienbuocdaytudong #mayepractudong #mayepgiaytudong


----------

